# replacment front springs



## 114662 (Jul 21, 2008)

Has anyone had the front springs replaced on their carthago with fiat engine. My new carthago's springs are not up to the job and need replacing with longer/stronger springs. It would save me time if someone has had it done and could inform me who did it, who supplied the springs, how long did the job take, did they get good service.
My springs are not faulty, just not good enough for the job 
Thanks to anyone who replies


----------



## captainwheeltrim (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi Jebby

I have the same problem, my chic is a very hard ride but i don't think replacing the front coil springs will fix the hard ride. The new spring are 50 mm longer, so the front will sit about 2 inch higher, this will stop it bottoming out, but i am not sure it will ride smoother. Also if it sits 2 inch higher at the front, it may look lower at the rear ( heavily loaded ) also it would be more difficult to lower the corner steadys

The cost is £500.00 plus fitting i am told, so i too would like to talk to someone who as them fitted

best regards Captainwheeltrim


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

If you change the springs for ones of the same rating will the 50mm increase in length make it sit higher? wont increasing the spring poundage be a better option?


----------



## 114662 (Jul 21, 2008)

*front springs*

Thanks for the replys, i am going to take it to be looked at to see what my options are. Towtal in stoke on trent said they could offer different solutions, but i will take my time in deciding what course of action to take, if any. I don't have a lot of leeway as regards the max front axle weight. 
regards.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Try www.goldschmitt.de

They do suspension mods for Niesmann Bischoff vans and have a huge selection of toys for suspension. Seem to be experts at what they do. Their catalogue is available in English as a download.

David


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*replacement front springs cath*

if you are going to go to that troble you may as well have air suspe :wink: ion fitted :wink: ll round like they have in some ambulances i saw it on the internet when i thought about replacing mine


----------

